

Boeing Shares Sink on Reports of Dreamliner Fire - clarky07
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/07/12/boeing-shares-sink-on-reports-of-dreamliner-fire/

======
stcredzero
Arrivals and departures suspended at Heathrow? How isn't this a complete
overreaction?

EDIT: And why downvote someone asking a question? I learned something by
asking this question.

~~~
tillinghast
Sounds like a standard operational procedure when there's an emergency. From
the BBC article:

A Heathrow spokesman said: "Arrivals and departures were temporarily suspended
while airport fire crews attended to this incident."

"This is a standard procedure if fire crews are occupied with an incident."

~~~
JonFish85
Sounds like the right move. You'd hate for a chain reaction to make things
worse. Things could escalate VERY quickly, in a very bad way.

------
SeanDav
The fire is probably not related to the battery as the main battery is located
near the cockpit, with another in the middle of the plane. This fire seemed to
have occurred near the tail.

PDF showing battery locations:

[http://www.boeing.com/assets/pdf/commercial/airports/arff/ar...](http://www.boeing.com/assets/pdf/commercial/airports/arff/arff787.pdf)

------
GlennCSmith
I'm curious whether if the fire is again battery related whether Elon Musk
will reiterate his offer to help with the battery technology. Tony Stark (who
in the movie version is partly based on Elon) surely would...

~~~
kevin818
Why even bother flying? Let's just give everyone suits :)

------
ww520
Is it related to battery again? How did they fix it the last time? I can hear
Elon Musk murmurs, "I told you so."

~~~
thedrbrian
I wonder if you get a referral fee or some ad money from mentioning name in
conjunction with lithium. Or does he appear when you say it three times.

Elon musk Elon musk

~~~
ww520
Just to be sure, I went back into my comment history to check. I'm pretty sure
this is the first time I mentioned his name or something related to lithium. I
have pretty much avoided the Tesla/Elon/Lithium discussion until this point. I
don't know where you got that idea about me.

------
snowwrestler
A spot check on stock price is the absolute least interesting aspect of this
story.

I don't even know why WSJ continues to print these kinds of stories...it's not
like it is hard to keep track of Boeing's stock price.

~~~
untog
Presumably because people read them. It has certainly been upvoted a ton here,
so I have to assume there is interest.

~~~
clarky07
eh I don't know. I'm the OP, and the price of Boeing's stock (at least spot
price) had nothing to do with my reason for submitting it. Fire on the 787 and
potential future implications were why I thought it was interesting.

